

High Court slams HMRC for concealing information around export of spyware - choult
https://www.privacyinternational.org/press-releases/high-court-slams-hmrc-for-unlawful-concealing-of-information-surrounding-export-of

======
ipsin
What fascinates me about FinFisher is that I still don't think we have an
explanation about why Apple took so long to patch the vulnerability FinFisher
was using from 2008-2011.

I wouldn't be surprised if pressure on Apple was involved, but it's also
possible that it was treated as low priority.

[http://www.telegraph.co.uk/technology/apple/8912714/Apple-
iT...](http://www.telegraph.co.uk/technology/apple/8912714/Apple-iTunes-flaw-
allowed-government-spying-for-3-years.html)

